# Double Closed-end Amboyna Fountain



## Halfcaff (Jul 28, 2010)

This is similar to the double closed-end I made last weekend but I thought a fountain would be more appropriate.  I made the bottom barrel about 1.5cm longer than I did last time.  The centerband is made from trustone turquoise and buckeye burl.  I am more pleased with how the hidden clip turned out this time.  The hardest part that I have found is the final snapping it into place.  I am so worried that I am going to squash the cap.  Its finished in my same way with 8 coats of CA and Renwax.  So glad I got a bit of sapwood incorporated in the pen (didn't think it would fit).   

I am trying to step it up a notch on the photos.  Let me know what you think about the pen and photos....good or bad! 

What would you charge for this pen if you were to sell it? I'm not sure I would even part with it, but if I were I don't know where to start with a price.  Thanks


----------



## bitshird (Jul 28, 2010)

That is a seriously beautiful pen. I like the Churchill/El Grande  grip section, those are so comfortable for me to write with.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 28, 2010)

You've done a top job Caleb! i like your center bands work well done looks great. Also Another tru-stone to try as trim bands and looks great with dark wood's is Banded Malachite.


----------



## MatthewZS (Jul 28, 2010)

*Wowza*

That is in fact one gorgeous pen!


----------



## penmanship (Jul 28, 2010)

holy crap-oly!  That is a beautiful pen.  Excellent looking fit & finish.  Great accents with the BEB & Turquoise.  Seriously nice pen !

Tim


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 28, 2010)

Way to go! That looks fabulous! Keep up the good work


----------



## boxerman (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice pen.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 28, 2010)

Fine work, exceptional blank and craftsmanship.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 28, 2010)

Really like it, very well done and especially the hidden clip, did you manually cut the blank for the clip or did you use a laser cutter? Also impressed with the centre band work, and having said all that-what about the beautiful figure in the wood, top notch. Amos


----------



## phillywood (Jul 29, 2010)

That's very nice looking pen overall.


----------



## CSue (Jul 29, 2010)

What a stunning piece of work, Caleb!  I just love everything about it.  The turquoise accent is genius!  

Oh, yeah, nice photos, too!


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 29, 2010)

Top notch all the way around, Pen and Photos.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow!!  Got to get one of those big smiley things with a Thumbs-Up!!!

Still trying to get my mind around the clip....



Photo's:
Lighting looks really good...spot on there.
Focus looks to be just in front of the pen(notice cap just a wee-bit out of focus).....I'd bump it to a little more depth of field

Scott (ive you an "A", good solid "A"....photo wise) B


----------



## Halfcaff (Jul 29, 2010)

WoodenInk said:


> Really like it, very well done and especially the hidden clip, did you manually cut the blank for the clip or did you use a laser cutter? Also impressed with the centre band work, and having said all that-what about the beautiful figure in the wood, top notch. Amos



Amos, I manually cut the hole for the clip. A really small drill bit and an Xacto knife. I put a hole in the middle of where I wanted the clip and then just slowly widened it with the Xacto to fit the clip.

Thanks everyone for the comments.  I am happy with how the tru-stone came out as well! I am looking forward to trying other materials for the centerbands.


----------



## Bree (Jul 29, 2010)

Great work on some lovely wood.


----------



## ToddMR (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the pen a lot.  I have not turned that kind of wood yet but always like how nice it looks.  The finish, closed ends, and cb all look great to me.  Nicely done.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 29, 2010)

Terrific work and beautiful pen.  Personally, I'd prefer a narrower center band, but it is spectacular just the way it is.

  -Barry


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous Pen.. Your work is an inspiration!!


----------



## Halfcaff (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any thoughts about how much I should sell this for???  Is $150 too much?


----------



## phillywood (Jul 31, 2010)

Halfcaff said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about how much I should sell this for??? Is $150 too much?


My thought is that you made a nice quality pen of high caliper why not if you have the market for it. if your clientele base are in the group that appreciate nice workmanship and wiling to pay for it I'd try if I were you.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, that is really great!!  Every time I see a hidden clip, I look for a big ugly hole, but this looks superb. Helluva finish too!!!


----------



## SteveG (Jul 31, 2010)

I do direct sales to guests (tourists) at a resort on Kauai.  If I had that pen on my table, I would put it in a nice box ($12 at PSI), price it and sell it for at least $395, or maybe over $400.  That is a very nice pen, with broad appeal for the higher end market.  Great job! Now, I must head out to my shop and attempt to make a pen that approaches what you have done.


----------



## Halfcaff (Jul 31, 2010)

SteveG said:


> I do direct sales to guests (tourists) at a resort on Kauai.  If I had that pen on my table, I would put it in a nice box ($12 at PSI), price it and sell it for at least $395, or maybe over $400.  That is a very nice pen, with broad appeal for the higher end market.  Great job! Now, I must head out to my shop and attempt to make a pen that approaches what you have done.



Wow Steve! Really that much, that's great.  You want to sell it for me....ha ha.  You will have to post your attempt. Your post reminds me that I want to try turning some Koa! 
Caleb


----------



## PrinterTom (Jul 31, 2010)

Beautiful pen...Love that wood...


----------

